# ID Plants, creeping fig, and some aquatic stuffs..



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been having these for some times. Very easy as long as they're VERY moist! The creeping fig like thing will invade a vivarium, while the other aquatic thing makes long stems with few big leaves, like to have its feet in water.


























tx in advance !


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the creeping fig thing looks like, well... creeping fig 

the large leaf plant is Scindapsus pictus "Argyraeus"

james


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

haha indeed  

for the other one, you got the wrong plant!! I know this is pictus pothos!
The other one on the cork, long thin stems with clover like large leaves, light green
i think its an aquatic plant
the second picture


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

FwoGiZ said:


> haha indeed
> 
> for the other one, you got the wrong plant!! I know this is pictus pothos!
> The other one on the cork, long thin stems with clover like large leaves, light green
> ...


i got it right, pothos is a misnomer, and is applied to a variety of aroids (wrongly). the plant "pothos pictus" doesnt even exist. 

and the plant your asking about appears to be some Hydrocotyle species.

james


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

by wrong, i meant that is not the one I was looking an id for!

for the other one, pennywort is the common name right? Tx a lot


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yep.

james


----------

